# Anglicised NKJV available from the Bible Society



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 17, 2020)

Some of us on this side of the pond might have a copy of the Revised Authorised Version in their possession (I have one), which was the NKJV with black letters and Anglicised spelling. It was the British version of the NKJV, but it did not survive as the American version dominated. However, I have just found out that the Bible Society is selling an Anglicised NKJV in hardback for £14.99. It seems ideal for NKJV users who dislike red letters and foreign spelling.

Reactions: Like 7


----------

